# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκεύη νέου χωρου κλουβιών

## nikosg6

Καλησπέρα παιδιά εχω καιρό να γραψω γιατι ειχα μπλεξει με δουλειες, η παπαγαλοοικογένεια μεγαλωσε οποτε επρεπε να μετακινηθει αποφασισα λοιπον να τους φτιαξω ενα χωρο δικο τους μεσα στην φυση για να εχουν και αυτα την ησυχια τους η ολη κατασκευη κοστισε 260 ευρω (μπετα, βιδες, τροχοι, ηλεκτροδια, πολυκαρβουνικο, αρμοκολα, σιλικονη, πλεγμα, σιτα και σιδερα. εκτος απο τους τσιγκους που τους ειχα(αργοτερα θα μπει πανελ για καλυτερη μονωση)) και εγιναν ολα με προσωπικη εργασια και την βοηθεια των αδερφων μου.Η κατασκευη εχει διαστασεις 5μ μηκος χ 2,1μ πλατος και 2,3μ υψος τα κενα κατω εχουν καλυφθει με τσιμεντο ενω πανω με αφρο πολυερεθανης σιλικονη και αρμοκολα. Στην οροφη εχει μπει ενα φυλο πολυκαρβουνικο στην μεση για περισσοτερο φως καθως και στην πορτα ενω η προσοψη εχει 5χ1μ πλεγμα με σιτα για την αποφυγη κουνουπιων και τον καλητερο αερισμο του χωρου μενουν να γινουν καποιες προσθηκες ακομα νυπτηρας και φως καθως και ναυλον 5χ1 για την καληψη του παραθυρου απο της βροχες αργοτερα(επισης οι φωτο ειναι απο την πρωτη μερα που μπηκαν τα πουλια μεσα οπου απο τοτε εχου γινει καποιες τροποποιησεις δεκτες ολες οι γνωμες για βελτιωσεις του χωρου!!!) αλλα αρκετα ειπα ηρθε η ωρα για τις φωτο!!!
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## mitsman

Τι εφτιαξες ρε Νικο????? δεν παιζεσαι.... με τον καιρο κανε καλυτερες κατασκευες με τις κλουβες να εκμεταλευτεις ολο αυτο τον χωρο που εφτιαξες με κατι πιο οργανωμενο!!!! μπραβο και παλι μπραβο!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

υπεροχος ο χωρος!! συγχαρητηρια!! περιμενω και κοντινες φωτογραφιες με τα πουλακια!

----------


## NIKOSP

Μπραβο ρε Νικολα παρα πολυ ομορφα!!!!
αν ειχα τον χωρο θα εκανα και εγω κατι παρομοιο....

----------


## nikosg6

Ευχαριστω, Δημητρη ειπα αφου ειναι λιγα να μην τα συμπτυξω αφου υπαρχει χωρος αργοτερα βλεπουμε  :winky: , Νικο ετοιμαζω αυτην την στιγμη νεο θεμα εντος ολιγου θα εχετε κοντινες φωτο απο ολα τα παιδια!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια !!!!!!

Εξαιρετική κατασκευή !!!! 

Το καλύτερο είναι η "προσωπική εργασία" που προανέφερες!!!

τρομερή ικανοποίηση!!!

Να είσαι καλα με τα φτερωτά σου φιλαράκια να το χαρείς!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Νικο εισαι αρχοντας!!! εφτιαξες πολυ ωραια κατασταση.

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο ρε Νικο πολυ ωραιο ,μονο προσεξε το καλοκαιρι το θεμα της ζεστης με τη λαμαρινα

----------


## nikosg6

Παναγιωτη εχω 2 λυσεις για την ζεστη 
1)αν προλαβω μεχρι τοτε θα αντικαταστησω το τσιγκο με πανελ ή 
2)θα βαψω τους τσιγκους ασπρους και θα τοποθετησω διχτυ σκιασεως στα 25 εκατοστα αποσταση απο τον τσιγκο. 
αναλογα πως θα ειμαι οικονομικα  :winky:

----------


## panos70

μαλλων για το δευτερο σε βλεπω,μπορεις να παρεις 3μμ η 5 μμ φελιζολ και το βαλεις απο τη μεσα μερια επανω στο ταβανι και απο την πλευρα που βλεπει ο ηλιος με 30-40 ευρω θα κανεις τη δουλεια σου ,αλλιως για πανελ ειναι πανακριβα,εγω θα κανω αυτο με το φελιζολ

----------


## nikosg6

κοιταω μηπως βρω μεταχειρισμενα πανελ, γιατι καινουρια μου ζητησαν για 3ποντα 320ευρω μονο για την πλατη και τα δυο πλαϊνα. Αλλη μια λυση ειναι απο μεσα φελιζολ και γυψοσανιδα και καλητερη μονωση και ομορφια με κοστος για ολο κοντα στο 300 ευρω. βλεπουμε μεχρι τοτε εχουμε καιρο..

----------


## γιαννης χ

Ωραια δουλεια.μπραβο

----------


## teo24

Μπραβο Νικο,πολυ καλη δουλεια και κυριως με τα χερακια σου.

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο για την προσπαθεια σου ! Ηδη ειναι κατι πολυ καλο ,αλλα σε τετοιο χωρο αξιζει κατι ακομα πιο ωραιο !  αν δεν μπει απο πανω πανελ πολυουρεθανης ,βαλε με καποιο τροπο ,πανω απο την λαμαρινα σε μικρη αποσταση ,σκιαστρο πρασινο διχτυ θερμοκηπιων .Θα σου κοβει αρκετα τη ζεστη .Τον κατω χωρο να τον χωρισεις σε ενα χωρο για κλουβες προφυλαγμενο και ενα χωρο ενιαιο σαν *aviary* με προστασια μονο απο πανω και γυρω γυρω ανοιχτο στο φως .Η πολυ λαμαρινα γυρω γυρω ,μαλλον πρεπει να μειωθει .Σταδιακα βεβαια με τις δυνατοτητες σου 

κατι σαν αυτο ,πιο μικρο

----------


## nikosg6

Σωστος, παρα πολυ καλο Δημητρη. κατι τετοιο ειχα στο μυαλο μου ειδικα για τις περιοδους του καλοκαιριου και σκεφτομουν να κανω καπως να κλεινει ενα μερος μεσα και να κανω μια προεκταση εξω σαν κλουβα πτησης να μπορω να τα αφηνω ολα μαζι. Τουλαχιστον τα κοκατιλ με το σλατι και τα ρινκνεκ δεν εχουν τοσο θεμα, τα μικρα διαολακια τα παροτλετ φοβαμαι χαχαχα

----------

